# Dish legacy dual LNB yoke assembly?



## outofcontract

Currently out of Contract 

I recently purchased a new 625 DVR receiver. I mounted a used 10 year old USED Dish Legacy dual/twin lnb antenna. The Antenna was completely disassembled when I received it from a friend. My question is: Is it possible to switch the lnb "heads" from left to right when mounting them in the yoke? Are the lnb's identical, or must they be placed in a respective position of left or right? 

I am only picking up sat 119. with my receiver.

thanks.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

Did you run a check switch test after aligning your dish? You may not be aligned correctly for boht satellites or you could have a bad LNB. Please let me know if you have further questions. Thanks.



outofcontract said:


> Currently out of Contract
> 
> I recently purchased a new 625 DVR receiver. I mounted a used 10 year old USED Dish Legacy dual/twin lnb antenna. The Antenna was completely disassembled when I received it from a friend. My question is: Is it possible to switch the lnb "heads" from left to right when mounting them in the yoke? Are the lnb's identical, or must they be placed in a respective position of left or right?
> 
> I am only picking up sat 119. with my receiver.
> 
> thanks.


----------



## harsh

You need to distinguish between dual and twin. An LNB CANNOT be both and they are in no way interchangeable.

If you're going to do it right, you want a DPP Twin and a separator as you'll only have to run one cable from the dish.


----------



## garys

If you have 2 legacy single or dual lnb's, a switch may be needed.


----------



## outofcontract

my earlier description of the antenna may have been inaccurate, It is a Dish 500 with 2 Legacy Dual LNB. The individual LNB units fit into a "Y" shaped yoke and one cable is coming from each of the LNBs. It was all disassembled when I received it. 

MY question is, are the LNBs identical and can they be moved from one side of the yoke to the other (during assembly) and without conflict. OR is there a correct one for position 110 vs. 119 or vice versa?

I am wondering if my loss of being able to only pick up one SAT is the result of incorrect assembly of the yoke, or do I simply have the dish pointed wrong?

Thanks. My 625 receiver has 2 SAT inputs, I'm running one cable from each LNB and using a 34 switch.

Thanks


----------



## P Smith

"new 625" ? Are you sure ? 625 is OLD DVR; new should be 622 or 722 or 922 or 813 at least


----------



## scooper

You really need to explain what you have better.
the only 34 switch I'm aware of is a DP34 - this would require either a DishPro Twin or 2 Dishpro Duals /Single LNBs , going to the DP34, then you would need 2 cables from the DP34 down to your 625 dual tuner DVR.

A Legacy LNB (no DishPro) would be either a Legacy QUAD, a Legacy TWIN, or you would need 2 Legacy DUAL LNBs, with either a SW21 connecting 1-119 output and 1 110 output before going do to a single tuner on your 625 (you would need 2 SW21s for your 625, btw.)


----------



## outofcontract

Yes, it is a new M 625. New in the box and new to me replacing a 12 year old std receiver without DVR.


----------



## P Smith

You got wrong again: no such "M 625" exist; read its model ID from white back label.


----------



## outofcontract

I was told by DISH network that my existing dish antenna would work with my new 625 receiver. It is a Dish 500 "dish" with two Dual LNB heads mounted in a 110-119 yoke. One cable leaves each LNB and goes into a DP34 switch. THEN two cables leave the switch and each enters one of two SAT inputs on the rear of my 625 DVR. 

I have strong signal on 119 and weak signal on 129, but nothing on 110. My guess is that the dish in not pointed correctly. I am unable to receive my local Billings channels.

When the snow and ice melts off the roof in a day or two, I will try to re point the antenna. One person suggested doing the initial dish point by direct connect of the LNB inputs to the receiver and leave the switch out of the circuit until proper signal has been detected? Is that reasonable.

I'm not a Dish tech, so this has it's learning curve for me. As you may have guessed, my goal is to remain OUT OF CONTRACT


----------



## scooper

Ok - so DP34 switch means you're using DISHPRO - not Legacy - LNBs. 

For aiming purposes - cover the 110 LNB with aluminum foil and get your 119 LNB as high as possible on the weakest transponder. The 110 LNB will be the one on the RIGHT as you stand behind the dish. 

After 119 is found and peaked, then uncover 110 and run a CHeck switch - it should do 3-4 tests per tuner, and both should end up as the same DP34 with 119 and 110 LNBs. (you have to run 1 cable for each tuner on the Dp625 since you're using DishPro equipment).

Since you have a DP625, you do not need to aim at 129 - that satellite is only HD - you need 119 and 110 only.


----------



## harsh

The problem is that you're pointing at the wrong satellites. You should see readings only on 110W and 119W and 129W shouldn't be available at all. You're probably aiming a little low too if the 119 antenna is seeing 129W.

I still recommend ditching your LNB setup for a DPP Twin. It takes the DP34 out of the picture and allows a single cable run. It may also prevent the problem with pointing at the wrong satellites.


Self-installing is overrated.


----------



## harsh

scooper said:


> For aiming purposes - cover the 110 LNB with aluminum foil and get your 119 LNB as high as possible on the weakest transponder. The 110 LNB will be the one on the RIGHT as you stand behind the dish.


While it doesn't make any difference, the Dish500 is typically set up based on the 110W slot.

Of course the mast should be plumb and the elevation and skew should be set correctly first.


----------



## scooper

harsh said:


> While it doesn't make any difference, the Dish500 is typically set up based on the 110W slot.
> 
> Of course the mast should be plumb and the elevation and skew should be set correctly first.


I neglected to mention those, but of course you're correct.


----------



## outofcontract

*A little background:* I used to travel in an RV and with my dish bolted to a piece of plywood, I would set up my antenna nearly every night at a different location. We were on the road for over two years. I have pointing the antenns down pretty good.

However, DISH told me that the new DVR625 would match to the existing antenna and that I also needed the DP34. I was trying to follow the lead of the people that I talked to in customer support.

However, I have finally given up on that plan and after speaking with my 11th DISH operator, including two in "advance Tech" have agreed to let their tech come to our house, install a NEW compatable antenna at NO CHARGE, and No Contract. So, I am fine with that. The apporintment isn't for a few days, so we will have to see if it all ends well. Thanks to everyone for your input, but I have concluded that maybe I can't put a square peg in a round hole.


----------



## P Smith

The 625 model does not require pure DP components; it could work with SW64 and three legacy dual LNBF [119/110/129].

While using dish like DPP 1k4 would be simplest setup - will need only two cable to the 625.


----------



## scooper

P Smith said:


> The 625 model does not require pure DP components; it could work with SW64 and three legacy dual LNBF [119/110/129].
> 
> While using dish like DPP 1k4 would be simplest setup - will need only two cable to the 625.


And I have used a 625 on a DishProPlus Twin - (only 1 cable needed with a DishPro Plus separator).

All we're saying is that there are lots of options to work with a 625.


----------



## shadough

Bottom line, you have legacy LNB's, no it does NOT matter which one goes on which side of the dish, they are interchangable. The 34 switch will not work w/ legacy equip. you will need a legacy SW21 switch to combine to 2 feeds. Not only that, but you'll need 2 of them, 1 for each input on the 625. So 4 cables coming out of the dish (assuming both lnb's are dual output), those feeds going into 21 switches, an 1 cable from each switch to the dvr. This 625 is a Dishpro receiver but that still doesnt matter as it will also be backwards compatitble (ie: legacy compatability). Running a single cable from each LNB to the 2 inputs on the receiver.........not sure whether that will work or not, best case scenario, 1 tuner will see 119, an the other 110 (assuming the dish is properly aligned), worst case the receiver will start complaining about seeing different sats an won't work at all. *shrug* never really tried that.

ps Yes you can buy new 625 receivers (more likely reman/refurb) but you can get them new in box. I myself am seriously thinking about buying 1, just so I can get that 2 hour pause buffer back  i feel handicapped having only a 1 hour buffer now


----------



## scooper

outofcontract - Did you get this resolved , and what did you end up with ?


----------



## tdfxman

I saw this thread so I thought I would ask. Sorry if this is in the wrong spot.

if you change from DTV to DN can they use your antennae mast and just put a new dish on it? i don't know if I want another sat dish bolted to house, the DTV one is in a perfect spot. I will have to look for a thread on this.


----------



## P Smith

depend, if it was old - yes; new has bigger OD, so no


----------



## tdfxman

thanks, it has been on since late 2001. So I think old .


----------



## harsh

tdfxman said:


> if you change from DTV to DN can they use your antennae mast and just put a new dish on it?


The behemoth DIRECTV Slimline dish uses a 2" mast where most other DBS dishes (including most others from DIRECTV) use a 1-5/8" mast.

Perfect position for your aesthetic tastes may not be the same as best for reception of signals.


----------

